# How to Tie into Knob and Tube Wiring



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2018)

Just use the KnT Delta connection as shown..

Just kidding of course.  This is an unsafe violation of the National Electrical Code


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 26, 2018)

Quit picking on the wiring in my house ------- House built in 1923.

Besides, the knob and tube wiring is supposed to have wiring tie ins exposed with a certain number of wraps in a certain length.


----------

